# Amplificadores hechos en Argentina



## guillelott (Ago 6, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro soy nuevo y quiero mostrarles estas bellezas echas en argentina que hoy ya no se arman mas porque esta complicado ir en contra de los apmplis chinos aquí les dejo fotos para que me den su opinión y hay uno nuevo de 4 canales y fuente electrónica  el cual se esta armando 

M5 2500w a 2 omhs
M2 800w en 4omhs
y la que se proyecta son 4canales de 600 en 4 omhs

saludos y espero que les gusten


----------



## alexis y leidys (Ago 8, 2011)

yo reparo amplificadores originales y para mi la clase de material que se utiliza es de mejor desempeño que la de superficie pero lo que no me trama es la calidad de la vaquelita con la que se arma  y detalladamente se observa que es un buen diseño y estetica   lo unico que falta es colocarlos en prueva  para mi se nota una buena tecnologia y por lo que se detalla es algo economico para el usuario

lo que si me gustaria tener son los diagramas para informarme si son copias de otros amplificadores conocidos


----------

